# What do you THINK?



## DoubleRR (Jul 11, 2016)

I am taking a T/C Encore 7mm 08 pistol in on a for a custom recurve...I have been a bowhunter for going on 48 years this coming season....so my knowledge hand guns is very limited....I planning on doing some hand gun hunting this coming season but I would rather hunt more like my bow hunting (close range and thicker cover)....I will either sell or trade the Encore...I am wondering what you think the Encore would be worth ?!??!....it is in excellent condition, 14" barrel...extra rubber grips and scoped with a Sightron scope...either a 2 or a 4 power scope...Thanks for any input!


----------



## carver (Jul 11, 2016)

I've got one, same caliber, mine is s/s with a scope,I wouldn't take less than 550.00 for mine


----------



## DoubleRR (Jul 11, 2016)

Very Nice....what ammo do you like for deer hunting?


----------



## carver (Jul 12, 2016)

Fusion


----------



## DoubleRR (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## rosewood (Aug 1, 2016)

You sure it is a 14" bbl?  Standard factory barrels on the Encore are 15".  Of course, that could be a custom shop barrel then all bets are off.  I have it in 7mm-08, .270 and several other calibers.  I really love my encore with pistol barrels.

Rosewood


----------



## DoubleRR (Aug 1, 2016)

I was told it was a 14" barrel when I took it in on trade...it probably is a 15" barrel....I am sure it is not a custom barrel....


----------



## rosewood (Aug 2, 2016)

The standard rifle caliber length in Contenders is 14" and encores is 15".  As for pistol calibers, they both come in 12" now.  In the past, the contenders came in 10", 14", 16", 21".  Encore rifle barrels come in 24" and 26" and 28" IIRC.

Again, that is standard lengths, custom barrels may have come in any length.


----------



## DoubleRR (Aug 2, 2016)

I put a tape on the barrel and it is a 15" 7mm 08 barrel


----------



## rosewood (Aug 3, 2016)

Handgun hunting with the Encore greatly extends the range.  If you have a good rest and practice, you can easily take a whitetail at 200 yards with that gun.  Not so much with a 44 mag or the like.  However, it is very difficult to stabilize and shoot off hand.  So a rest is a necessity.

Rosewood


----------



## DoubleRR (Aug 3, 2016)

A shooting stick of some sort will be with me when I am hunting with my 44 mag.


----------

